# Blue interior led lights ??



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice , your trunk your glove box your whatever ..


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks good. I'd go with what Brian said.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Put some under dash/floor lights in!


----------



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

cruzinred92 said:


> Put some under dash/floor lights in!


Thats what i was thinking im also thinking of putting some in my wheel wells and underbody i got some in my grill already


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Post some pics! And the floor lights are awesome. I have mine wired to a 3 way switch (on, off and on with dome) they usually stay with the dome light. They do make the car alot brighter when opening the door and you can actually see lol. Also good for finding where your child has dropped their juice at night lol.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Looks good but really bright


----------



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

cruzinred92 said:


> Post some pics! And the floor lights are awesome. I have mine wired to a 3 way switch (on, off and on with dome) they usually stay with the dome light. They do make the car alot brighter when opening the door and you can actually see lol. Also good for finding where your child has dropped their juice at night lol.


Ill post some piks when i add some more leds this up comig weekend lol


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Under the dash and seats would be good. Do you drive with those on?


----------



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

Mick said:


> Under the dash and seats would be good. Do you drive with those on?


Yeah they stay on when i drive they dont distract me though im putting in a switch today so i can turn then on/off whenever i want


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

I wonder what the solid wire one would look like. I think the light intensity would be less and easier on the eyes for me. You can definitely see the blue hehe


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

This may be a bit more extreme than what you are aiming for but maybe you can still get some ideas from it. This was my Cobalt I had before my Cruze. I used to put leds in places where the light would be isolated so to speak. Anywhere there was a pocket or so, if place am led lol.


----------



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

Snappa said:


> This may be a bit more extreme than what you are aiming for but maybe you can still get some ideas from it. This was my Cobalt I had before my Cruze. I used to put leds in places where the light would be isolated so to speak. Anywhere there was a pocket or so, if place am led lol.


Thanks this pic helped i want some in the engine bay too that would be kool


----------

